# good rat cages?



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

I have my rats in a 3 1/2 tier cage which is massive for two of them and was even big when I had three! the only problem is that it is a total nightmare to clean out! and altho it looks big it hasnt very many places to hang things that dont completely get in the way of the doors!

Can anyone suggest some good reasonably priced cages or even alternatives to the rat cages you buy? xx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

You could buy a second hand freddy 2 cage. It is a good size for two rats, and can be bought cheaply from ebay or market places on rat forums.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks  I will look into it but I am planning on getting more girls in the near future - would it be big enough for any more? x


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

if you were looking to get 2-3 more does, you could always get a Freddy Max 2 or a Savic Chi Chi 2 cage or a Freddy 3. All are suitable.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

This is something ive been pondering over for a few weeks. After lots of research I have decided on the abode cage. if you go on the fancy rat web page their is an area where people have done reviews of their rat cage and their are lots of photos. They point out the advantages and disadvantages of loads of cages, this would help you a lot.

P.s if you cant find it I will post you the link later


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

princesslea said:


> This is something ive been pondering over for a few weeks. After lots of research I have decided on the abode cage. if you go on the fancy rat web page their is an area where people have done reviews of their rat cage and their are lots of photos. They point out the advantages and disadvantages of loads of cages, this would help you a lot.
> 
> P.s if you cant find it I will post you the link later


That sounds great can u post me the link please


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

princesslea said:


> This is something ive been pondering over for a few weeks. After lots of research I have decided on the abode cage. if you go on the fancy rat web page their is an area where people have done reviews of their rat cage and their are lots of photos. They point out the advantages and disadvantages of loads of cages, this would help you a lot.
> 
> P.s if you cant find it I will post you the link later


hey that does sound great  I will defo go look there! I will especially look at the freddy cages etc that were mentioned above too  thanks for all the advice.

I guess my requirements are quite simple, I need a large cage and i need one that is handy to clean out. I have so many pets it takes so long to clean out the cages and some of them are really awkward so I spend more time cleaning than enjoying my pets some days!


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok got the link...hope it works :thumbup:

Fancy Rats • View forum - Cages


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

had a look through the reviews and the abode or tower look good! I'm more tempted by the tower even though it is more expensive jst as I love my girls having lots and lots of space haha 
What make is the tower though? it doesnt say? x


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

You might want to check the bar spacing, anything over 1cm isnt going to be suitable for kittens and 1" spacing isn't suitable for does.

I'd recommend a Furet Plus, Samo 82 or Marchioro Tommy, try Fancy Rats and eBay for second hand bargains!

Be warned that some does like to chew...chew...chew...and will need an all metal cage, in which case the one you're using (guessing it's a Critter 3 or Terenziani Moore?) will be your best bet, unless you want to go bigger and get an aviary or Explorer.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Be warned on ebay though, I bought a jenny and collected it, it was dark when i collected it and when I got it home it was rusty and down right filthy!!!! I personally like the abode and think this will be fine for my boys. They are huge and wouldn't be able to get throught the bars. I think you would struggle with cages that are suitable for guinea pigs and rabbits as the bar spacing for these are very wide!!!


----------

